# 52 Les Paul Toronto



## tomee2

Looks real! No price, open to serious offers.
Just search for 1952 les paul on kijiji


----------



## tomee2

A pic


----------



## cdntac

Looks like pretty low action on it. Lol.


----------



## fernieite

1952 Gibson Les Paul gold top, one owner | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## vadsy

fernieite said:


> 1952 Gibson Les Paul gold top, one owner | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


that looks pretty incredible


----------



## Diablo

Ugh...no price.
I’m actually looking for something like this, but not going to bother without a price. Sellers are as delusional on the high side as buyers are on the low side.


----------



## knight_yyz

won't hurt to make an offer


----------



## sambonee

@Diablo it's often their way to thwart off low ballers. on the kijij this doesn't come up often. 

good luck. let us know how the battle goes. LOL


----------



## vadsy

sambonee said:


> @Diablo it's often their way to thwart off low ballers. on the kijij this doesn't come up often.
> 
> good luck. let us know how the battle goes. LOL


he's fishing. not saying it's right or wrong but a solid chance no matter what you send him as an offer it won't be good enough


----------



## GeorgeMich

What do you guys think is an honest price for that for a private sale? Not if it were advertised at Folkway or another premier vintage dealer. Sometimes it’s tough to gage the actual vintage market because so many pieces are priced aggressively high as a former poster mentioned. And reverb does no one any favours trying to get an accurate price assessment.


----------



## Diablo

sambonee said:


> @Diablo it's often their way to thwart off low ballers. on the kijij this doesn't come up often.
> 
> good luck. let us know how the battle goes. LOL





vadsy said:


> he's fishing. not saying it's right or wrong but a solid chance no matter what you send him as an offer it won't be good enough


The vibe I get from ads like that is, “I’ll only sell if some son of a billionaire makes me an offer I can’t refuse that sets a new level for this kind of guitar”, which for me isn’t a serious seller.
Iirc, Tom Wittrock did the unthinkable and sold Sandy last year to some Asian billionaires kid for some ridiculous figure (an offer he couldn’t refuse).

I may be reading too much into it, but I also don’t see how not putting any price guidance at all thwarts low ballers....if anything it increases the likelihood of most offers being lowballs, at least in the eyes of the seller.

I don’t have a problem with that, I’m a capitalist, everyone is free to sell at any price or way they want. But I’m not putting any energy into this one, unfortunately.


----------



## vadsy

I wouldn't offer a dollar over 120 bucks


----------



## rollingdam

I cannot fathom why they would choose Kijiji as a selling platform.


----------



## Diablo

GeorgeMich said:


> What do you guys think is an honest price for that for a private sale? Not if it were advertised at Folkway or another premier vintage dealer. Sometimes it’s tough to gage the actual vintage market because so many pieces are priced aggressively high as a former poster mentioned. And reverb does no one any favours trying to get an accurate price assessment.


You’re right, it’s hard to say...limited market, and whatever covid effect (up or down).
IMO, 20k’s...but that’s a big range and possibly out of date from when I last watched this market a few years ago.


----------



## Diablo

rollingdam said:


> I cannot fathom why they would choose Kijiji as a selling platform.


Avoiding auction fees for a fishing expedition perhaps.
Maybe trying to keep a low profile...a few years ago, a burst was for sale at a Canadian shop, and when word got out, a lot of internet “experts” raised concerns of its authenticity.


----------



## vadsy

rollingdam said:


> I cannot fathom why they would choose Kijiji as a selling platform.


same reason people try and sell homes without a real estate agent. skip the fees and possibly the number the store game him didn't meet his expectation


----------



## sillyak

52s are worth, what 15k USD? Maybe 20k USD for an exceptional example?

I've seen nice 53s and 54s for 30k USD from big shops.


----------



## GTmaker

I don't think its unreasonable thinking to wave the fees and go direct...
AS for the "fake" issue, I think its always up to the buyer to make sure its "not fake" before the sale.
Anyone selling a legitimate guitar would not mind scrutiny in whatever form the buyer would want.
20K to 25K is well in the ballpark for someone to cut a check or E transfer.
We see $4-5 K guitars for sale in this forum all the time....this is not that far from those numbers.
G.


----------



## Larry

There was a story a few years back where the original owner brought that Guitar into the Long & Mcquade in his area.
He was in his middle to late 80's back then.


----------



## StevieMac

Diablo said:


> Sellers are as delusional on the high side as buyers are on the low side.



Well put, and certainly not restricted to kijiji alone.


----------



## tomee2

There was that black one a few months back that ended up being sold at a shop in Ottawa I believe.
Wonder what it sold for.

Ill speculate here that it might be the seller wants to sell it to the right person. A good player, a non-flipper, maybe someone who won't convert it to a 59 burst.
Just speculating, but original owners of things (cars, guitars, and other stuff) can be a fickle bunch.


----------



## Larry




----------



## laristotle

_



 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154708910328840


_


----------



## GuitarT

Larry said:


> There was a story a few years back where the original owner brought that Guitar into the Long & Mcquade in his area.
> He was in his middle to late 80's back then.


Not the same guitar. Different tuners and different bridge/tailpiece.


----------



## Larry

GuitarT said:


> Not the same guitar. Different tuners and different bridge/tailpiece.


I did not really look at the Kijiji ad, ........ Two, 52 Gibson Les Paul Goldtops in Ontario of all places, who would have thought it.

Good eye Guitar T


----------



## vadsy

that guy is gonna blow all that money on hookers and blow


----------



## fernieite

vadsy said:


> that guy is gonna blow all that money on hookers and blow


I would have thought prune juice and bingo parlours, but you never know...


----------



## tomee2

Larry said:


> I did not really look at the Kijiji ad, ........ Two, 52 Gibson Les Paul Goldtops in Ontario of all places, who would have thought it.
> 
> Good eye Guitar T


Hardly rare at all then are they? Pftt, $8k tops.


----------



## 59burst

Wow, cool!


----------



## Diablo

vadsy said:


> I wouldn't offer a dollar over 120 bucks


All those years of depreciation


----------



## Hell Hound

vadsy said:


> that guy is gonna blow all that money on hookers and blow


And then waste the rest.


----------



## nikkisixx100

It’s legit I know the seller and the guitar good guy too.


----------



## tomee2

Now there's a gold top refinish for sale in TO..


----------



## Markus 1

vadsy said:


> I wouldn't offer a dollar over 120 bucks



YEAH!!! ...and it has a shit tailpiece too!!


----------



## Chitmo

IMO when you buy from a retailer you pay for a solid knowledge of the product, it’s history and of course their time. Like buying a car or a home or any other big purchase if you’re knowledgeable enough to do it privately I wouldn’t consider 15-25% below average retail to be unreasonable. It would likely line up with what the seller would get after fees and a little extra. I think most consignment places are 30% off the top.


----------

